# Mid Atlantic Submission Championships



## Steve Loftin (Jan 17, 2003)

The Mid-Atlantic Grappling Association is inviting all grappling 
schools and all grappling practitioners to its first Mid-Atlantic 
Submission Grappling Championships in Greenville NC. 

Men, Women, and Kids... this will be the event you wouldnt want to miss in 2003. Beginners, Advanced, Absolute & Kids divisions. This Event will be Ranked with MMA.TV at a state, regional, and national level. 

We will use the NAGAs (North American Grappling Associations) Judging Criteria for deciding the winners of non-submission resulted matches. Medals for the 1st, 2nd, 3rd place winners. Get your discounts for pre- registration and Family Rates. Get ranked at state, regional, and national levels. Discounts for pre-registration & Family Rates (Parent & Child).

This is the first of many MAGA tournaments to be held in the State of North Carolina, South Carolina, & Virginia. If you are in these states and want to sponsor a MAGA Event in your area.
Contact us at the e-mail address below.

MAGA@groundgrappling.com

MAGA webpages located at:

www.angelfire.com/nc3/ncmma/MAGA.html

www.groundgrappling.com/MAGA.htm


----------



## Steve Loftin (Jan 17, 2003)

BTW, this is a gi optional event.


Steve


----------

